# Capping orals a pictoral guide!



## brundel (Feb 24, 2013)

This guide to manufacturing your own capsules is brought to you by Black Lion Research.






Here we will make caps with 100mg active ingredient each.
Ill give you a supply list and show you how to use a hand capsule press.
In addition Ill show you how to use geometric dilution to measure and mix your ingredients properly. Failure to do this can result in severe dosage issues.
Some caps will have 100 mg...some 2mg some 500mg unless geometric dilution is employed.
Lets get started.


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2013)

Supplies needed:

Active ingredient 40g
filler ingredient 180g
Capping machine *
Mortar and pestle
400 gelatin caps-empty size -00-
Digital scale

* you will more than likely be using a 25 or 50 cap machine. Simply adjust accordingly.
Each -00- cap will hold roughly 550mg of a dense powder. In this case we needed 220grams for 400 caps. You can estimate the total volume needed by hand filling one capsule, pouring out the contents and weighing it. From there multiply that number x the number of caps in your machine.

======================
*
FILLING THE MACHINE WITH CAPS*

Attach the fill tray to the bottom portion of the machine. This is where the larger half of the caps go.






Then pour in bottoms, cover the space on the bottom right with the pal of your hand and shake. The caps will fall into place.


----------



## brundel (Feb 24, 2013)

Once full.





Repeat with the tops.





Attach the position tray and set the tops portion aside.


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2013)

*WEIGHING AND MIXING*

*Geometric dilution.* In order to be certain our active ingredient is evenly distributed throughout the mixture and to ensure consistent dosing in every capsule, geometric dilution must be employed.  Watch this short video explaining and demonstrating geometric dilution.

video


40g active ingredient:





Equal amount filler:





I always go just a hair over in weight. I always did this with my gear and I pass on this rule of thumb to my supplements. Black Lion Products are ALWAYS just a tad overdosed.


As seen in the video youll use a mortar and pestle to mix equal amounts of active and filler.





Here is the final mix after performing geometric dilution.


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2013)

*FILLING THE CAPS*

Attach the rim guide.
Pour the mixed powder onto the tray. This is the same technique for every cap machine 15 cap and 600 cap.





Spread the powder out and fill the cap evenly.





Use the tamp to pack the capsules.


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2013)

PRESSING THE CAPS


Once the caps are evenly filled.





Press the portion with the tops onto the bottom portion and apply pressure. You will then have this:





And we are finished. Dump them into a bin for counting and dispensing.





And we are done


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 25, 2013)

Good post. Should be a sticky.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2013)

Im gonna put some others up soon as well.


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2013)

Hopefully guys will see it in the sticky section.
Im gonna put up some more later. Maybe tonight.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 25, 2013)

very nice pic tutorial


----------



## brundel (Feb 26, 2013)

Can you guys see all of the pictures? Someone said they cant see the pics in the first few posts.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## brundel (Feb 27, 2013)

TGB can you see the pictures in posts 2-4?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 27, 2013)

On tapatalk,I can't see #2 or #3..


----------



## brundel (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok Ill fix it.


----------



## brundel (Feb 28, 2013)

Everything should be clear now. Let me know if you still cant see the pics.

Im gonna put up a guide to liquid orals a bit later.


----------



## tullz (Mar 1, 2013)

Great post. Should be helpful to those thinking about buying bulk powders or bulk supplements.


----------



## bigant46 (May 29, 2013)

Hey brundel. Im stuck. I got the caps size 0 cap machine and tengrams of cialis powder. They are usudd ally 20mg caps. I didnt know if i had to dilute and i defenitely didnt yeild 500. caps. Are these things overdosed? They arre pretty powerful. My dick is a machine rigjt


----------



## a1hunglowe (Jun 5, 2013)

This is by far the best example of capping I have seen illistrated.Thank you very much


----------



## Swfl (Jun 5, 2013)

First rate as usual thanks!


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome pictorial! Thanks for this info brother!


----------



## rclabwholesale (Jun 13, 2014)

Good shots, very informative read


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jun 13, 2014)

great idea of posting pics. makes it very easy


----------



## The-Doctor (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey bud, 

thank you for the great post. How much did the capping station cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Halfhuman (Sep 4, 2014)

Good info


----------



## irish_sd (Oct 19, 2014)

How long of a process is it from start to finish in capping those orals??


----------



## Brian45 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info bro. That's great


----------

